# 2 questions



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

1. my platy fry is about a half inch long, can i move it in with other fish yet?

2. when i do water changes, i never know how much aquarium salt i need to replace. so how much do i replace? does my gravel vacumn take out the salt?


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

well i did a 50% water change and added back the amount of salt that i took out with that water change. 

but can my fry that is a half inch long go in with a molly???


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Just from recent experience, I would have to say wait a little while. I just had 3 of my 1/2 inch-3/4 inch fry killed in my tank. All the fish I have in the tank are a lot smaller than a molly. Of course other people on here have said they put much smaller platies into their tanks and had great success. If you don't want any accidents, you might wait a bit longer until the fry get large enough that you KNOW they won't be eaten.

I don't know what water conditions mollies need (never kept any), but I don't use aquarium salt at all with my platies.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i thought all livebearers liked aquarium salt?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> 2. when i do water changes, i never know how much aquarium salt i need to replace. so how much do i replace? does my gravel vacumn take out the salt?


only add what would be needed for the quantity of water you took out. Depending on where the guppies were raised they could be use to full freshwater or near saltwater conditions. You can probably eliminate the salt but I would do it gradually.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

its a platy.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't use salt in my tanks. It's not really necessary, in my opinion, and should only used as a disease preventative.
Tony


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i find salt is bad i would only use it to cure disease!


----------

